# m/v Island Trader



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi

It appears that m/v Island Trader is stuck at Lord Howe Island although it is not thought to be serious.

Regards


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Run aground. This and dead Qantas aircraft, the poor island sounds like a scrap yard.
Story here - www.smh.com.au/environment/supply-ship-grounding-an-accident-waiting-to-happen-20111019-1m85n.html

Dennis.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Island Trader,*

Hi,
She must be ok as she steamed up the Hastings River towards her wharf yesterday.
Regards


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

exsailor said:


> Run aground. This and dead Qantas aircraft, the poor island sounds like a scrap yard.
> Story here - www.smh.com.au/environment/supply-ship-grounding-an-accident-waiting-to-happen-20111019-1m85n.html
> 
> Dennis.


It never rains but it pours ... probably someone got a puncture on their push-bike too.

The ship sits on the bottom while discharging anyway, so presumably there's not much problem if she sits on a sandbank after discharge. The back cargo is non-recyclable garbage - presumably a good thing.

John T.


----------

